# errors searching for update.



## ravish636 (Aug 1, 2015)

There was a problem checking for updates. Error code: 80072f8f
I tried synchronising my internet time of laptop. BUt, it failed.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

There is two threads about this error, have you fully read those?


----------



## ravish636 (Aug 1, 2015)

I read one of them. But, i can not figure out the problem.


----------



## Shashankm1993 (Aug 1, 2015)

I have the same problem. Need a legitimate solution.


----------



## ravish636 (Aug 1, 2015)

this is the snapshot the error.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I get the same error message sometimes. Retrying a few times usually fixes it, or you can try a different server from the dropdown list.


----------

